# TIN CAN TARGET HANGER TUTORIAL



## THWACK!

Hi guys & gals,

I finally devised a system for hanging a tin can which can take punishment from flying projectiles, can be used over and over again with new tin can targets, and is easy to fabricate as well as attach to your catch box.

The brass-appearing wire is a former guitar string, very strong, and way out of tune.

From a metal coat hanger, fashion the u-shaped bar. Of course, it must be shorter than the diameter of the tin can size you use. The u-shape needs to stick through the top of the can, through a hole in the top of the can (plunge a slotted screwdriver through the top of the can to make the hole), so make the u-shape tall enough to stick through the can top, so it is able to easiiy attach a split ring. The can is able to rotate on it's own so that you're not pounding away at the same spot all the time, prematurely shortening its usefulness.

The images should be self-explanatory, as each has achieved at least a GED.


----------



## Wingshooter

clever clever


----------



## THWACK!

Wingshooter said:


> clever clever


thank you, thank you


----------



## pop shot

Beer can mod! Use stiff wire, coathanger would work. Good for any can with a small mouth.


----------



## tradspirit

Great idea!


----------



## capnjoe

Great idea, but what's a ged? I thought you said all that was required was a screwdriver, a can, and some wire. Now I need one of these geds too.
And a key ring thingy!? I guess I'm out then..... I'm using mine for my keys.


----------



## Jakerock

capnjoe said:


> Great idea, but what's a ged? I thought you said all that was required was a screwdriver, a can, and some wire. Now I need one of these geds too.
> And a key ring thingy!? I guess I'm out then..... I'm using mine for my keys.


If you have a High School diploma you should be fine... No one ever ask to see a G.E.D. anyway!


----------



## Wingshooter

I started using this method right after thawck first posted it and it works great. I just hang mine with a small rope.


----------



## Gardengroove

I simply use a nail (screws work too) with a small rope attached. Never had any probs with that. Easy and no bending needed.


----------



## mvm

great set-up - and it also looks reasonably portable as well.

any recommendations on how to make a catch box that one can carry with ease?

(I have no back yard - and I need to travel each time to get a decent days shooting I am afraid...)


----------



## McLogan

mvm said:


> any recommendations on how to make a catch box that one can carry with ease?
> 
> (I have no back yard - and I need to travel each time to get a decent days shooting I am afraid...)


Nathan from Flippinout has a great video on a portable box. I made one and it has worked out great.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=YBYJbGvUrUs#!


----------



## dlb

Check out this cool product.... no more setting up cans!!!

http://americanshootingsystems.com/ASS/HOME.html


----------



## Btoon84

dlb said:


> Check out this cool product.... no more setting up cans!!!
> 
> http://americanshootingsystems.com/ASS/HOME.html


Almost spam? Your first post is on a year old thread dude. I'll give ya the benefit of the doubt. Your can holdig "system" holds the cans by the tab? Have you ever shot a can with a slingshot when it is held up by its tab? The can stays up there for a hit or two. What happened to "no more setting up cans"?


----------



## THWACK!

capnjoe said:


> Great idea, but what's a ged? I thought you said all that was required was a screwdriver, a can, and some wire. Now I need one of these geds too.
> And a key ring thingy!? I guess I'm out then..... I'm using mine for my keys.


GED = General Education Diploma. A piece of paper made by the folks who make "Charmin".


----------



## THWACK!

UPDATE: 10/30/2014

A "GED" is now known as a "Good Enough Diploma".

Jeezz, that says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## THWACK!

tradspirit said:


> Great idea!


Thank you!


----------

